# 06 brute force 4x4 not working



## JohnnyG

I have 06 brute force 750. The 4x4 will not engage. I have replaced the 4x4 actuator and the engine brake actuator. I also had an extra 4x4 switch so I replaced it. Can anyone tell me where to go from here? The 2wd 4wd light flashes only when you put it in 4wd.


----------



## filthyredneck

Have you by any chance checked the connectors on the bottom of your fuse box? Sounds stupid I know, but those will corrode and all kinds of stuff will stop working. Thats what i'd check first, and if not there then maybe your controller isn't working (the smaller black box under the seat). There are alot of tests on here about that stuff, and I know I have an old thread floating around from my previous 4x4 probs that had alot of good info. Might try pulling it up.

Fueling The Addiction Using Tapatalk


----------



## BruteForceParts

I've got an extra 4x4 box if you need one.


----------



## DaveMK1

JohnnyG said:


> I have 06 brute force 750. The 4x4 will not engage. I have replaced the 4x4 actuator and the engine brake actuator. I also had an extra 4x4 switch so I replaced it. Can anyone tell me where to go from here? The 2wd 4wd light flashes only when you put it in 4wd.


I had the same issue on my wifes brute and got some great help on here, lemme dig around for it.


----------



## DaveMK1

Heres one
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=84893#post84893


----------



## DaveMK1

And another,
Lot of great info on these pages.
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?p=72019#post72019


----------



## JohnnyG

Thanks for the help. I got the light on the screen switching between 2wd and 4wd. After i test drove it the front tires locked up. I pulled the front actuator off and they unlocked. Does this mean I need a new front differential?


----------



## Roboquad

No you have a bad connection....my 06 didn't come back on line till I put in a new wire harness. the piece of mind knowing it's all new is well worth the wire cost....


----------



## JohnnyG

The actuator works fine when it is out of the differential.


----------



## tmfisher57

I've read where some 06's have the 05' Buss Connectors. Could this effect 4WD? Just tossing it out there......:thinking:


----------



## Roboquad

THEY HAVE THE WORST WIRING. SRA's do not but the bus connector thing started mid 2006. there is a thread here 4 that...


----------



## tmfisher57

WHY ARE YOU YELLING??????? I thought the bad Buss Connectors went from 05 to mid 06????? Cheers!!!!


----------



## Roboquad

hit cap locks by accident, to lazy to re-type.... hahaaaaa. as for the wires I was told 06 but I have been wrong once b4...


----------



## rmax

my late year manafactured 06 650i still had all 3 buss connectors


----------



## subforeman

i have an '06 750 and i had to do the buss connector fix this summer because my 4wd and speedometer quit working. So just to clarify, the 06's DO have the buss connectors in the back of the wiring harness that need to be fixed


----------



## tmfisher57

So I guess the Buss connectors are a 05-06 thing. :bigok: I stand partly corrected!!! :34:


----------



## Roboquad

Jonny G.. if you follow this you need to find the buss connectors and fix em. should be toward the seat in the main wires. this seems to be a broken record for all bruit owners. let us know what you come up with. There should be a how to in the Kawi section...


----------



## teddy bear

why is my 06 kawasaki brute force not going in 4wd


----------



## Polaris425

teddy bear said:


> why is my 06 kawasaki brute force not going in 4wd











4x4 Not Working/Actuator Problems OFFICIAL THREAD


I made the others, Ya'll make this one. find it, link it, post it, whatever.




www.mudinmyblood.net


----------

